# how r chinese made  copy android mobiles...



## Arnab boss (Dec 29, 2013)

hello guys..,i hav been to china recently for vacation....i had been to a electronics super mall over there and i was shocked and amazed to c mobiles frm local manufactured companies....

they hav copied models from every leading mobile companies..b it nokia lumia series to samsung s 4 ,note 2 and 3,grand series,htc models to i phone 5 to 5 s and 5c.....

there r of different quality and the prices r accordingly....for example take copy of samsung note 3 prices starts from $145 to $350....u will get all the functions similar to original note 3.... it has a quad core processor with 2 gb ram with a good gpu as i played 3d games with ease...it also had   s-pen to smart scroll ,air gesture, air view, with stylus  pen to infrared remote all working like the original note 3 and it also feels and looks like the same...even it has android 4.3 installed in it....

but personally i thnk that these handsets r good if u hav the right specs and features, rather then paying a ton for the original ones and again changing it in a year for the latest one....

now i am starting this thread to make all of you aware of this situation that these phones r imported in bulk quantities in India and all over the world by some greedy traders....they tell this is original handset imported from korea or its a korean clone and sells it here in double or triple cost...and cheat us....




u will find adds in olx and quiker the most...even some shops also keep these copied handsets...

they even forge the software of these mobiles...like the samsung logo and the hardware specs r all dummy applications installed in those sets....we get fooled by these..

guys kindly share ur personal exprience like me if any in this thread....thanks


LOOk @ these sites for more info...

www.fastcardtech.com
www.dhgate.com


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 29, 2013)

How was the build quality ???
BTW,  here gaffar market is very popular for such replicas.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Smileys are precious. Please don't over use it.

2. Please use Capital letters too. They start to feel aloof when only small letters are used. There is a reason why every state in our country has a capital. Every sentence (or City) needs a Capital to command them.

3. Please get your self checked, since your mood swings are very extreme in nature. From  to  to  to 

4. Its very old news that phones are forged. That's why we don't buy them from chor bazaar or Gafaar market, and make sure we buy them from genuine shops and that's why we check IMEI numbers.


----------



## sksundram (Dec 29, 2013)

It's so old news I even forgot to yawn. If you have ever visited gizchina or similar sites before you won't be shocked.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

If Micromax spends more on its R&D rather than on Hugh Jackman then there will no need for us using cheap Chinese mobiles and better RMA. Somebody posted in this forum that they bricked their phone and he cannot understand Chinese and asked for help.Its better to buy Xperia or Samsung or Nokia(best battery) which can be used to instal Cyanogen MOD.


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 30, 2013)

@rishi..build quality depends on the amount u pay...like note 3 is selling for $146 - $350...differences r huge also....in the $350 model u will get all the functions of origianl note 3 including ir remote control with stylus and s -pen full working....build quality is great in this model check out this site...HDC Galaxys Note 3 N9006 Quad Core Android Phone - $235.00

@vyom...dude i didnt knew tht smileys r so presious............i was not writing a article tht i shall use cap letter or so..but u r right i will c nxt time i post....i was shocked as i hav seen these phones in thousands of quantity and the way they build or program them even  imei numbers r also stolen from original ones...not a fake phone in chor bazar or websites....i am more concerned bcoz these r also been sold on online shopps and ur so called reputed shops...check the link abv.

@sksundram..i know its very old news..as per i kne this a decade ago...i brought a apple i phone first one as apple was not available here tht time, ..later i found it was a super copy and i was fooled...but now they hav mastered the software also and tht it why it is more alarming...it is like fake rolex watches...hard to identify...

@bavusani...dude micromax is an Indian brand but mainly all hardware and software r Chinese...they hav there own design thts the difference...even the branded ones r manufactured in china..but the build is good and tht is why we r paying more for these...but my friend has a very bad experience with all the abv brands...he brought a note 2 within a week it had a  mother board  problem, sent for Rma...samsung told they will repair it..he asked for a replacement which they denied...after nearly 3 mnths and a threat to complain to consumer forum.. they gave a replacement but within 2 mnths there was a display issue...he sold tht and bought a lunia 720...used for 7 mnths and then it had issues ...he sold it and brought a xperia z, it was good and after 5 mnths it had a booting board problem....its still in service center...now he is using a nokia 105 and take an oth that he will never buy expensive phones rather than apple again....

This is the small picture of todays reality... I didnt faced so much of problem till yet..but after s4..my nxt upgrade will b cloned one thts for sure..

just watch this video....*www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0yw46L7FRY


----------



## Anorion (Dec 30, 2013)

they have infrared? where do i get one?


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 30, 2013)

@anorion...check out the link above....or watch it in youtube...search for hdc note 3 reviews over there...


----------



## Vyom (Dec 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> they have infrared? where do i get one?



Plus one for infrared phones! They need to start implementing it again!


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

Made in Korea Vs Made in China ? Anyone care to spre some limelight on this one , ( Don't be biased .Plz)


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 30, 2013)

@rishi...As per i know all the clone and copy mobiles r made in china....there r hundreds of company manufacture these phones as well as some of there own designs....few renowned companies whose build quality is good and better specs r...HDC, NO 1,GOOPHONE are some good companies with good build and specs with 1:1 copy from originals...

As for Korea samsung  , lg  have there manufacturing units there and in china also.. ..


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 30, 2013)

practically the products manufactured in Korea should have better quality , right ?


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 31, 2013)

@rishi yes...but all the known companies like samsung, sony ,lg have their factories in china...and all accessories r made in china...


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 31, 2013)

there are so many fake phones available of the original ones 
even side-by-side comparison fails to detect the real one


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 31, 2013)

@zangetsu....thts my point is...but now the quality of the fake ones r so good and cheap tht many r opting for this one...good to save money...

yeah and the remote option is really helpful...

check this video out...*www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0yw46L7FRY



Vyom said:


> Plus one for infrared phones! They need to start implementing it again!


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 19, 2014)

guys just check out this and its features..... HDC Galaxys Note 3 Sunny Quad Core Android Phone - $239.99

i ordered this one after much research and googling and blogs and xda forum members suggestions...thanks to them 

after i get this by dhl courier.... ill give a full review of this one...


----------



## srkmish (Jan 19, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> guys just check out this and its features..... HDC Galaxys Note 3 Sunny Quad Core Android Phone - $239.99
> 
> i ordered this one after much research and googling and blogs and xda forum members suggestions...thanks to them
> 
> after i get this by dhl courier.... ill give a full review of this one...



congrats. i just saw the iphone 5s clone there. very tempted to buy. comes to around 130 dollars inclusive of shipping


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 19, 2014)

@srkmish...yup u can try it but the apple ones have  android os...not the apple ios...but looks r same..

 I think dont go by brand like samsung or apple..go with features...u can get a quad core processor and 1 gb ram with 4 gb rom and a5 inch ips screen within $170...so why waste money on this so called branded phones...


----------



## srkmish (Jan 19, 2014)

Actually , i want a 4 in phone only as anything more i dont find comfortable for one handed use and i dont play games, so high end specs are immaterial to me. Do you know any reliable iphone clone model ? Kiphone i5s comes to 106$ with free registered airmail service. Which shipping option did u go for?

Also, do these products get charged with customs?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 19, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> @srkmish...yup u can try it but the apple ones have  android os...not the apple ios...but looks r same..
> 
> I think dont go by brand like samsung or apple..go with features...u can get a quad core processor and 1 gb ram with 4 gb rom and a5 inch ips screen within $170...so why waste money on this so called branded phones...


RMA



srkmish said:


> Actually , i want a 4 in phone only as anything more i dont find comfortable for one handed use and i dont play games, so high end specs are immaterial to me. Do you know any reliable iphone clone model ? Kiphone i5s comes to 106$ with free registered airmail service. Which shipping option did u go for?
> 
> Also, do these products get charged with customs?



If the seller undervalues the product like 20% or gift then there will be no customs.Also shipping courier company also matters


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 20, 2014)

@srkmish...u can look for goophone i5s...its reviews r good in xda forum.....i opted for ems option and charges r less than dhl...i hav no idea of the customs charge but i think it is not charged in India..for this value....u can check with the website for more details...

@nanducob..dude how can u expect rma with these phones...but the build quality is good and u cannot rely on electronics items of branded items also... RMA of these branded companies is more doubtful and pathetic i have invested arnd 80k in mobile phones and got return only 38k within 18 mnths...i hav learned a lesson and now i hav found these phones a good option rather than investing in branded phones...


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Jan 20, 2014)

how is the rom support ?


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 20, 2014)

Lol
They use mtk soc's
4.3 is fake


----------



## RohanM (Jan 20, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> guys just check out this and its features..... HDC Galaxys Note 3 Sunny Quad Core Android Phone - $239.99
> 
> i ordered this one after much research and googling and blogs and xda forum members suggestions...thanks to them
> 
> after i get this by dhl courier.... ill give a full review of this one...



So u got fooled again... lol


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 21, 2014)

*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49622562


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 21, 2014)

prudhivisekhar said:


> how is the rom support ?



i dont hav any practical idea as i didnt get my phone yet....but its 4gb with 2 gb of ram...



RohanM said:


> So u got fooled again... lol



why dude... i know for wht i am paying..do look @ the specs and features...even micromax doesnt offer these @ this price...lol



arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Lol
> They use mtk soc's
> 4.3 is fake



i know tht its fake but if u hav a 2gb ram then u can root it to upgrade version of androids with custom roms...yaa its mediatek soc's...but its real quadcore...thts wht matters....

check out this thread....*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2554192


----------



## Amir.php (Jan 21, 2014)

U r right...there are many popular brand duplicate cellphones are available in market and we need to be aware.
My one friend bro purchased nokia x6 from Saudi some year ago...
But they were not aware that...its a fake set...
I came to know this fact...when saw their set...
And about smiles in your thread...its depend upon u...
I don't think its any problem....u can present your thread as u want....
Just try to give info clearly...enjoy


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 21, 2014)

Amir.php said:


> U r right...there are many popular brand duplicate cellphones are available in market and we need to be aware.
> My one friend bro purchased nokia x6 from Saudi some year ago...
> But they were not aware that...its a fake set...
> I came to know this fact...when saw their set...
> ...



thanks amir.php......i knew this way back in 2005..when i got a clone i phone...but now they hav improved there quality so much tht u can hardly make a diff with an original one....but now i like there some product as it is cheap and the feature and specs r good...


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 22, 2014)

Well read the thread I've posted
It completely tells that the specs are fake!
And u can't upgrade mediatek's android version!! (  ;( stuck on ics)
Though MIUI is available on 4.2 but no one has compiled it for your phone.


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> @bavusani...dude micromax is an Indian brand but mainly all hardware and software r Chinese...they hav there own design thts the difference...even the branded ones r manufactured in china..but the build is good and tht is why we r paying more for these...but my friend has a very bad experience with all the abv brands...he brought a note 2 within a week it had a  mother board  problem, sent for Rma...samsung told they will repair it..he asked for a replacement which they denied...after nearly 3 mnths and a threat to complain to consumer forum.. they gave a replacement but within 2 mnths there was a display issue...he sold tht and bought a lunia 720...used for 7 mnths and then it had issues ...he sold it and brought a xperia z, it was good and after 5 mnths it had a booting board problem....its still in service center...now he is using a nokia 105 and take an oth that he will never buy expensive phones rather than apple again....
> 
> This is the small picture of todays reality... I didnt faced so much of problem till yet..but after s4..my nxt upgrade will b cloned one thts for sure..
> 
> just watch this video....HDC Galaxy Note 3 N9006 with REMOTE - Review! - YouTube



I guess, the problem lies with your friend on handling the phones. He shouldn't have bought touch-equipped phones for his rough usage pattern. <smiling smiley>


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 22, 2014)

Flash said:


> I guess, the problem lies with your friend on handling the phones. He shouldn't have bought touch-equipped phones for his rough usage pattern. <smiling smiley>



dude he is using an apple i phone 4s without any issues....the note 2 problem was with wifi and then after replacement the screen started giving problems...nokia lumia 720 was good but he he accidentally dropped it and it had a dent so he sold it....xperia z was running fine and even i thought of getting it but the motherboard had issues within 5 mnths..the service centre guys now telling it to sell it as it wont run for long....now he is planning to get i phone 5s after selling the xperia z....



arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well read the thread I've posted
> It completely tells that the specs are fake!
> And u can't upgrade mediatek's android version!! (  ;( stuck on ics)
> Though MIUI is available on 4.2 but no one has compiled it for your phone.




yaa i know tht the specs r fake but u c the link i posted...It shows a 3gb ram and 16 gb rom...but in real it has 1 gb ram and 4 gb rom...the cpu is of mediatek and it is a quadcore but shows octacore over here...


dude in 15k u r getting an quadcore with 1gb ram and a 5.7 inch ips screen...wht else do u want....as per android version some reviews in yuotube says tht it has a 4.3 version and the website which is selling the phones also claims tht...but u can root it as many of the users did...and fluffy of xda forum is trying to build a custom rom for this model of note 3...

u can check this....*www.needrom.com/phone-roms/hdc/  plenty of roms available and all of mediatek chips....


----------



## RohanM (Jan 22, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> nokia lumia 720 was good but he he accidentally dropped it and it had a dent so he sold it



So is this Nokia's fault ?? lol



Arnab boss said:


> xperia z was running fine and even i thought of getting it but the motherboard had issues within 5 mnths..the service centre guys now telling it to sell it as it wont run for long....now he is planning to get i phone 5s after selling the xperia z....



My friend is using Xperia Z since it's launch, not a single issue till today !! so don't blame sony..



Arnab boss said:


> dude in 15k u r getting an quadcore with 1gb ram and a 5.7 inch ips screen...wht else do u want....



in 12k u can get MMX Canvas HD.. with 1 gig of ram, quad core, 720p display... also u can get nexus 4 8 gig from ebay in 15k, also u can get LG Optimus G[AT&T ver] in 15k from ebay. Also moto g is gonna launch for the same price with all the specs u mentioned. So don't make fool of ur self... again...


----------



## Flash (Jan 22, 2014)

Arnab boss said:


> dude he is using an apple i phone 4s without any issues....the note 2 problem was with wifi and then after replacement the screen started giving problems...nokia lumia 720 was good but he he accidentally dropped it and it had a dent so he sold it....xperia z was running fine and even i thought of getting it but the motherboard had issues within 5 mnths..the service centre guys now telling it to sell it as it wont run for long....now he is planning to get i phone 5s after selling the xperia z....


I guess, you're right. It seems, he is having only 



Spoiler



MONEY 


, not issues..

------------------------------------------------------------
Chinese is well known for their reverse engineering techniques. These guys even copied the BMW 7 series cars, and made their own.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Jan 23, 2014)

Well all that's fake
Even wickedleak and mmx announced updates of 4.4.x to their MTK phones on 14th jan but none has released it. Even mmx announced 4.3 on CHD but you know the rest.
The mt6592 can get 4.3 and guess even 4.4 but i dont think so they'll update the rest
xplodwild compiled working 4.4.2 for oppo r819 with their provided closed sources so we have a hope of 4.4 on mt6589
And see canvas magnus or karbonn titanium x or xolo q1000, etc if you like the clone and then decide


----------



## Arnab boss (Jan 24, 2014)

@rohanM....dude try to stay in ur limit..

i didnt tell abt fault or anything...the R.M.A of all the branded companies is day by day pathetic...i just highlighted how these Chinese clone phones r and how now days it is impossible to recognize the original one as i hav seen a guy bought a clone of note 2 from olx 22k thought to b original.....then i just saw how these clones r manufactured in lakhs of quantity in china and exported world wide...it was my concern i shared with the forum members...

Even i am using S4  for 5 mnths without any issues...its my friends bad luck in mobiles i assume...

I know i can get many other handsets im this range...my question was investing arnd 40k or abv in these phones wht u get...after 1 mnth if u sell it u will get 30k or less and the prices will also drop...within a year there is a new version and u will get tht spending more and this will b a no ending process...

 now in clones u r spending 16k max for a octa core cpu handset with 2 gb of ram and a 5.7 inch ips screen and stylus with s voice and ir remote....this is wht i meant....not tht i didnt knew wht u tried to say...



Flash said:


> I guess, you're right. It seems, he is having only
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ya he  have money but tht doesnt mean tht he will b spending like this...

Chinese can make a copy of anything tht is proved...but the thing is u can get a good quality copy if u pay well and dont search for cheap...



arnabbiswasalsodeep said:


> Well all that's fake
> Even wickedleak and mmx announced updates of 4.4.x to their MTK phones on 14th jan but none has released it. Even mmx announced 4.3 on CHD but you know the rest.
> The mt6592 can get 4.3 and guess even 4.4 but i dont think so they'll update the rest
> xplodwild compiled working 4.4.2 for oppo r819 with their provided closed sources so we have a hope of 4.4 on mt6589
> And see canvas magnus or karbonn titanium x or xolo q1000, etc if you like the clone and then decide




Dude i told u to c the thread the link i hav posted...u said tht it cant b rooted...mtk 6589 and 6589T both r running 4.3 and hope it will support 4.4...

U all hav mistaken me...i didnt said tht i need a phone @ 15k range....i am already using s4 and 1phone 5..i sold the blackberry q5 and asha 210 is for my rough use with dual sim...

I created this thread bcoz i saw how these clones  r exported in bulk quantities through out the world... 

i just felt tht investing a 40k for my s4 does nt make any sense after seeing these clones....practically saying nearly 2mnths i used the camera apps with dual shot and shot with sound all tht..after tht i didnt even need it...now if i sell my s 4 i ll get roughly arnd 28k to 30k...now if hi had buyed a clone of s4 i would hav spend arnd 12k max and if i had selll it now it would fetch me arnd 6k to 7k...thts my point....

I know there r people who will buy these expensive phone and then within few days sel it and get another one....this is a never ending cycle..But i just ordered the note 3 clone to c  how a good quality clone phones works...ill update it when i get it..


----------



## billys (Mar 26, 2014)

[MENTION=69808]Arnab boss[/MENTION] 
Hi Arnab.. I would also like to purchase a galaxy note 3 clone from the link you provided.. just a few questions .. would appreciate your help
1) The site you mentioned does not accept paypal for india shipping.. so how did u pay the money
2) How much time did it take for the phone to reach you
3) did dhl charge on custom duty?

Thanks,,


----------



## Harsh223 (Jul 13, 2015)

Arnab boss said:


> But i just ordered the note 3 clone to c  how a good quality clone phones works...ill update it when i get it..



Dude how was your experience, what about customs i have heard they charge very high tax/duty, i am thinking to buy a clone on aliexpress.com and would also pay 40$ shipping for DHL as its fast but seller has said you have to deal with customs i am afraid what will happen! Please tell me what to do the clone is worth 300$ plus shipping


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 13, 2015)

bumped after more than an year?


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 13, 2015)

Goophone is number 1 in cloning


----------

